

Excerpts From the Diary of an [iTunes] App Store Reviewer - tumult
http://daringfireball.net/2009/05/diary_of_an_app_store_reviewer

======
pxlpshr
Daring Fireball is one of those sweet little gems on the internet. Six months
of pain was turned into tears of laughter, hilarious post.

I stopped whining about the review process a few months ago once it was very
clear how broken things are. I was loosing hair on stuff we just couldn't
control, now we just accept it and set an expectation for our clients.
Speaking of, there's certainly an opportunity to be found where issues like
this cause problems. Big companies looking for a quick in to leverage the
store will pay a premium for expertise and publishing knowledge. :)

------
jamiequint
I thought the part about the iPhone image in the app was hilarious, but the
scary thing is that apple actually has a patent on a rectangle with a
rectangle and two circles inside it...

"[T]he design of a portable and handheld digital electronic media device
comprised of a rectangular casing displaying circular and rectangular shapes
therein arranged in an aesthetically pleasing manner."

<http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2008/05/apple-trademark/>

~~~
GHFigs
trademark != patent

~~~
ahoyhere
Indeed, and there is further difference between "trade mark" and "trade dress"
even though you can technically call the latter the former.

------
sqs
Who are the _actual_ App Store reviewers, and why haven't they leaked
anything? They must be reading all these complaints!

~~~
pavlov
The reviewers are probably outsourced in India: they just follow a flowchart
procedure using Apple's automatic testing tools, and have absolutely no idea
that someone on the Internet cares so much about the results that they report
back to Cupertino.

~~~
avinashv
Don't be so arrogant as to think that Indians don't follow what is going on
around the Internet.

~~~
randallsquared
Well, avinashv, have you every actually _met_ an Indian? No? I thought not.

~~~
tjarratt
I know people named Avi that are assuredly Indian. Goodjob being presumptuous.

~~~
Zev
To be fair, Avi is a Jewish name, and I haven't met many Indian Jews...
Assumptions, even when assuming something about someones assumption are bad :P

~~~
plinkplonk
"Avi is a Jewish name, and I haven't met many Indian Jews."

there _is_ a small Indian jew community. Over the years, most of them have
emigrated to Israel but I think there are a few left.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Jews_in_India>

~~~
Zev
I'd like to repeat my comment in replying to @madair:

 _I never said there weren't Indian Jews. Just that I haven't met many of
them. There's is a difference in the two statements._

~~~
plinkplonk
"like to repeat my comment in replying to @madair:"

Oh I was just adding an interesting link, not disputing/challenging your
positon.

------
noelchurchill
What a riot! I love the ending about rejecting the app because the rectangle
is not recognizable as an iphone. I'm reading this while at work and can
hardly keep my laughter in!

------
ahoyhere
Beautiful. Perfect. Almost Machievellian. I laughed, I snorted, I won't tell
you what else.

